# Solved: Droid Razr Maxx update lost my e-mail account!



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

My Comcast e-mail no longer will load into my Droid, following the huge update yesterday. When I attempt to redo the settings and click "done", it tells me: This server is not trusted since appropriate certificate is not installed on the phone. Do you want to ignore security exceptions for this server? When I click OK, it just repeats the message endlessly. When I click CANCEL, it ends my reset and kicks out. How do I get the "appropriate certificate" installed on the phone? Do I go through Comcast? Or Verizon? Help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What "huge update"? Ice Cream Sandwich? Using what e-mail client? What settings are you referring to?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I haven't explored the update, but it changed my opening screen to a keyhole that I touch to bring up four choices. No more swipe across to unlock. Is that ICS? I have no idea. In the meantime, my Comcast e-mail messages just popped up in my inbox, so that problem is solved. I have no idea what caused the problem, or what cured it. At least it's gone!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The lock screen changes with Ice Cream Sandwich. If you're using the phone's native e-mail client, then that probably needed to be restarted, reset, reconfigured, etc. since it was updated.


----------

